# Lejog Audax



## Always Cross (18 Apr 2019)

i was browsing the Cycling UK forum and came across a thread about a lejog audax are any of you thinking of doing it. It does sound interesting for next year.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Apr 2019)

I have seen what Andy Corless has, in very broad outline, proposed. 1400+k at 12kph (designated minimum speed) is a strong ask, given that the support will likely be limited. Drawing on the Inverness 1200 and Fort William 1000 rides he's organising this summer, I expect the route for LEJOG (as a calendar event) will include long stretches of the A6, paralleling the M74 from Carlisle to Glasgow, A82, Great Glen and then straight up the A9. So many lovely roads will be missed because of the time pressure generated by needing to complete in time - which forces one onto main roads for much of the time.
Then to get it over 1400k by Google Walking (an audax requirement) you need to go 'off line' for example to Exeter (sketch map shows going south of Dartmoor).
There is already the opportunity to do this as a 'Permanent' (Organiser Mark Hummerstone) either in a oner or as 7 x 200, designating your own route.


----------

